# Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?



## TheCarpboss (27. August 2011)

Ja hallo liebe carphunters

Wollte mal im allgemeinen so eure meinungen dazu höerren weil bin noch total neu im karpfenangeln......würde mich über jedes kommentar freuen

Liebe Grüße aus Luxemburg#h


----------



## dattelncarphunter (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

denke die frage sollte heißen festblei/savety bold clip montage. eine laufbleimontage macht kein sinn da sich beim karpfenangeln die fische durch das gewicht des bleies selber harken sollten. also festblei oder savety bold clip. die savety bold clip montage ist eine clip der durch die hauptschnur gefädelt wird in dem das blei dann selbst eingelkipt wird. vorteil: bei einem schnurbruch oder kraut löst sich das blei von der montage und der fisch hat nur noch das vorfach im maul. ich fische zum beispiel am kanal nur savety bold und ziehe den schlauch mit dem der clip verschlossen wird nicht ganz drüber . weiterer vorteil: das blei fliegt schnell von der montage und verhindert schneller das ausschlitzen des fisches.

tip. wenn du mal diese montage fischt knips den wirbel vom blei ab bevor du es einclipst. sinn:
die montage verhädert sich nicht so schnell .was meiner meinung nach nen kleiner nachteil ist,also der nachteil der montagehehe


----------



## Katteker (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*



dattelncarphunter schrieb:


> denke die frage sollte heißen festblei/savety bold clip montage. eine laufbleimontage macht kein sinn da sich beim karpfenangeln die fische durch das gewicht des bleies selber harken sollten.



Ich will ja keine Illusionen zerstören, aber es gibt durchaus mehr als eine Methode um Karpfen zu fangen...


----------



## Fabsibo (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Alles was du am Haar anbietest sollte mit einer Festbleimontage gefischt werden, aber nen Wurm oder Made oder Teig aufm Haken, würde ich mit Laufblei fischen.


----------



## baeumle (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Servus,



> Alles was du am Haar anbietest sollte mit einer Festbleimontage gefischt werden, aber nen Wurm oder Made oder Teig aufm Haken, würde ich mit Laufblei fischen.


so ein Blödsinn !

So long Jörg


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Es soll Gewässer geben, wo man mit festbleimontagen garnicht angeln darf. Jedoch sind das meist Gewässers in FR und GB. 

Bei einer festbleimontage soll der Fisch durch das blei gehakt werden, ohne dass man anschlagen muss. Bei einer laufbleimontage spürt der fisch im Idealfall keinen Widerstand und wird nicht gleich misstrauisch


----------



## Lupus (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Hallo, 
es ist in der Tat komplett fasch das man Köder am Haar nur in Verbindung mit einer Festbleimontage fischen kann!!!!!

Man sollte bedenken das man bei der Laufbleimontage einen Anhieb setzen muss....wenn ich im Zelt liege geht das nur schwerlich! Demgegenüber steht eine verbesserte Bissanzeige bei dem Laufblei! 
Man muss also abwegen was besser geeignet ist!
Nicht zu vergessen...man kann selbstverständlich auch mit Pose oder ohne Haar auf Karfen fischen es kommt halt ganz darauf an was man vor hat!!

Im übrigen...englische Spezialisten Fangen kapitale Brasen mit Würmern an der Haarmontage und auch Maden (im Clip) kann man am Haar anbieten! 
Geht nicht gibt es also nicht!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## NickAdams (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Nur zur Info: Man kann auch eine Laufbleimontage aufziehen, bei der der Stopperknoten erst 1 - 2 Meter nach dem Blei auf der Hauptschnur montiert wird. Der Fisch spürt anfangs keinen Widerstand und wird nicht misstrauisch, schwimmt weiter, nimmt etwas Fahrt auf und dann -----peng, hängt er. Vielleicht meint TheCarpboss diese Montage, wenn er von "Laufbleimontage" spricht. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## TheCarpboss (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

also danke zuerst mal an alle wegen den tipps also ich erklär euch mal wie ich momentan fische....eehm...... ich montiere an der hauptschnur ein anti tangle dann eine perle und dan mache ich einen stopper knoten vor dem Anti tangle. dann montier ich einen wirbel und dann das vorfach. Eure meinung?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Ich halte die Festbleimontage auch für wesentlich effektiver!

Aber das Laufblei hat, gerade für Anfänger, einen entscheidenden Vorteil:

Man sieht, was am Köder passiert!
Beim Festblei pfeift´s meistens nur, wenn der Fisch schon hängt.
Dann aber richtig...:q
Aber niemand kann sagen, wie viele Fische den Köder vorher schon mal probiert haben...#c
Beim Laufblei bekommt man das alles mit.
So weiß man viel schneller, ob man am richtigen Platz fischt oder den richtigen Köder verwendet.
Auch wenn man weniger Fische hakt.

Außerdem kommt der Motivationsfaktor dazu:
Die Fehlbisse halten bei Laune!
Weil man wenigsten weiß, daß Fische da sind...

Für Einsteiger dürfte es das Beste sein,erst mal mit einer Rute und Durchlaufmontage konzentriert zu angeln um überhaupt erst mal zu sehen, ob und was am Köder passiert.
Die zweite Rute kann ja gleich mit Festblei ausgelegt werden.

Wenn man erst mal weiß, wie der Karpfen schwimmt, werden die meisten dann eh früher oder später (fast) ganz auf Festblei umsteigen...

@dattelncarphunter
Der Savety-Bolt-Clip ist auch nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten ein Festblei zu montieren...
Aber eine Festbleimontage!

Grüße 
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Sitzt du direkt an den Ruten und kannst jederzeit reagieren? Dann kannst du auch zum Laufblei greifen. Der Vorteil ist vor allem, dass man auch weiche Köder fischen kann. Man merkt eben genau was sich am Köder tut  und der Teig evtl. von Kleinfisch weggenuckelt wird.
Ich finde die Laufbleimontage spannender, auch bei der Köderwahl sind weniger Grenzen gesetzt. Und dass die Lockwirkung von Teig oder anderen weichen Ködern größer ist als von Hartmais, Boilies und Co ist ja kein Geheimnis. Nicht umsonst kneten viele Angler etwas Teig um den Boilie, dippen ihn oder fischen gleich mit Pellets, die sich ebenfalls unter Wasser auflösen und eine attraktive Schleimschicht bilden.

An der Festbleimontage fischt man eher unempfindliche Köder, da die Montage eben nicht sehr sensibel ist. Ich hatte sogar schon einmal eine kleine Brasse am Haken, ohne dass sich der Bissanzeiger gemeldet hat. Sie konnte das 80g-Blei nicht bewegen, dass sich etwas im Schlamm festgesetzt hat.
Wenn ich allerdings Dauerfischen betreibe oder nicht ständig auf die Rute achten will, gebe ich der Festbleimontage den Vorzug. Auch wenn große Karpfen die Zielfische sind und ich bewusst Köder fische, die von kleineren Fischen einfach nicht zu bewältigen sind.
Die Festbleimontage ist auf jeden Fall bequemer und manchmal die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit.


----------



## TheCarpboss (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

@ Ronny Danke ja ich kann direkt reagieren also ich erklärs mal.....ich uploade mal ein foto von meiner montage und ich fische mit bloody chicken und scopex boilies. Habe aber nichts gefangen und habe gesehen dss Karpfen da sind....und kann mir jemand genau erklären wie man eine festblei montage bindet?uploade auch ein foto vom festblei :=)
Danke Euer Ben


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Servus Ben!

Recht viel läßt sich auf den Fotos ja nicht erkennen...

Aber es sieht auf jeden Fall nach verdammt wenig Blei aus!
Schätze das sind allerhöchsens 60g, aber eher weniger.

60g sind das mindeste! Je mehr desto gut...
OK, ein Pfund würde zwar spitze haken, wäre aber im Drill dann doch ein bisschen lästig...
Und wenn Du dann eine Brachse hakst, merkst Du es dann natürlich erst beim einpacken.

Ich fische mit 80-120g.

Auch scheint mir Dein Vorfach viiieeel zuuu laaaaaaaaaang!

Der Sinn einer Festbleimontage ist ja, daß der Karpfen gar nicht groß mit den Köder rumschwimmen kann, sondern sich schon hakt, wenn er ihn testet!

Deshalb ganz kurze Vorfächer (die dann natürlich Rigs heißen müssen...|rolleyes).
D.h. 10-20cm. Meine sind um die 15cm.

Binden per No-Knot.
Wie das geht, das kann Dir die :m SuFu am besten erklären!

Die einfachste Möglichkeit für eine Festbleimontage ist ein Inlineblei, oder der schon erwähnte Savetyboltclip.
Funktionsweise jeweils die selbe:

Sie sind so konstruiert, daß Du einen Wirbel der passenden Größe in einen Gummi- bzw Kunststoffkonus hineinziehen kannst.

Blei bzw. Clip auf die Schnur fädeln, Wirbel anknoten dann den Wirbel in das Blei/den Clip ziehen.

Jetzt ist das Blei soweit fixiert, daß der Fisch in das ganze Gewicht des Bleis schwimmt, dieses sich aber im Drill, oder bei einem Hänger wieder lösen kann.

Ich fische beide Varianten mit Erfolg.
Antitangleschlauch verwende ich nicht, Verwicklungen hab ich trotzdem (fast) nie. Bei 50 Würfen höchstens ein mal.
Und damit kann ich leben.

Grüße
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## TheCarpboss (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

hmm... keine ahnung...also das festblei auf den foto ist 50 gr. und das vorfach kürze ich dann eben etwas aber an der montage mit dem antitangle angle ich mit einem gewicht von 64 gr. is das ausreichend??


----------



## daci7 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*



TheCarpboss schrieb:


> also danke zuerst mal an alle wegen den tipps also ich erklär euch mal wie ich momentan fische....eehm...... ich montiere an der hauptschnur ein anti tangle dann eine perle und dan mache ich einen stopper knoten vor dem Anti tangle. dann montier ich einen wirbel und dann das vorfach. Eure meinung?



Einen Stopperknoten VOR den Antitangle? Heißt das, dass der Stopperknoten zwischen Perle und Wirbel sitzt? Also fischt du eine Laufbleimontage mit variablem Abstand von Blei zum Vorfach - kann von Vorteil sein, muss aber nicht. Falls ich den Abstand von Blei zu Haken verändern will variiere ich lieber allein mit der Vorfachlänge - aber das soll ja auch jeder machen wie er will.

Du kannst doch sicherlich mit zwei Ruten angeln? - Versuch doch einfach mal den Vergleich! Eine Rute mit Festblei, eine mit Laufblei.

Festblei: Antitangleschlauch (auf den Clip gezogen), Safetybold-clip (auf den Wirbel gezogen, Blei dann im Clip mit 60-100g), Wirbel, Vorfach mit Haarmontage (10-30cm -ausprobieren!!)

Laufblei: Wirbel auf die Schnur gefädelt (Hier kannst du dann je nach Gegebenheit unterschiedliche Bleie einhängen. Alternativ kannst du da auch ein Feederboom nehmen), Perle, Wirbel an die Schnur gebunden, Vorfach mit Hakenköder

Viel Spaß :m


----------



## TheCarpboss (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

also hab mal ne frage zum  nachtschwärmer also hier ist ein foto vom vorfch das ich gerade eben gebunden habe..ist das jetzt gut so?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

#6

So ähnlich sieht das bei mir auch aus!

Jetzt heißt es ausprobieren...

Wenn´s funktioniert:
Laß es so! Einfacher kannst Du Dir das Leben nämlich nicht machen...

Wenn Du allerdings viele Fehlbisse hast, oder Dir zu oft Fische im Drill aussteigen, mußt Du experimentieren.
Kannst mit der Ködernadel ein Stückchen Silikonschlauch auf´s Haar ziehen und dann über die Hakenspitze stecken.
:mSo kannst Du die Position des Haars auf dem  Hakenschenkel verändern.

Das war bei meinen ersten Gehversuchen mit dee Haarmontage der Knackpunkt:
Bei dem Haken mußte das Haar mittig im Bogen sitzen, nur dann konnte ich die Bisse auch verwerten (damals übrigens noch mit Laufblei)

Bei meiner jetzigen Montage wickel ich den No-Knot soweit runter, daß das Haar in Höhe der Hakenspitze rauskommt.

Ist wohl ein bisschen vom Hakentyp abhängig.
Und eine Gaubensfrage...

Viele Wege führen die Karpfen an Land!
Wichtig ist nur, daß es, so wie Du es machst funktioniert und Du Dich damit wohlfühlst!

Ach ja, noch was:
Du verwendest einen Anti-Tangle-Schlauch aus weichem Silikon und willst den Selbsthakeffekt durch einen Stopper oberhalb erreichen, richtig?
|kopfkrat
Dann muß der Fisch doch erst den Schlauch zusammen ziehen, bevor er, gummigepuffert, in das Bleigewicht schwimmt...

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das so gut funktioniert...

Und jetzt viel Spaß beim ausprobieren!

Petri Heil
vom 
Nachtschwärmer78

P.S. Hier noch ein Bild von heut´ Abend.
Zur Motivation...
(Übrigens ohne Vorfüttern...)


----------



## TheCarpboss (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

nein also nachtschwärmer ich mache den stopper knoten dann eine perle dann den anti tangle (benutz keine mehr aus plastik hab jetzt andere) dann noch eine perle und dann den wirbel...am wirbel montiers de dan das vorfach...is doch eine normale laufbleimontage oder nicht??


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*



TheCarpboss schrieb:


> nein also nachtschwärmer ich mache den stopper knoten dann eine perle dann den anti tangle (benutz keine mehr aus plastik hab jetzt andere) dann noch eine perle und dann den wirbel...am wirbel montiers de dan das vorfach...is doch eine normale laufbleimontage oder nicht??



Überleg doch mal: Du hast erst einen Stopper, dann das Blei, dann das Vorfach - Was pasiert denn nun, wenn ein Fisch beißt? Muss der das Blei mitziehen oder nicht um die Schnur zu bewegen?


----------



## TheCarpboss (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

maja dann hakt er sich doch selbs wenn er wegschwimmen will?


----------



## Lil Torres (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

eventuell, aber das ist dann keine laufbleimontage!!


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> eventuell, aber das ist dann keine laufbleimontage!!


Ganz genau. Du fixierst das Blei mittels Stopper und hast dadurch dann eine Festbleimontage. Eine Laufbleimontage wäre der ganze Krempel ohne Stopper und Wirbel, eben weil das Blei frei auf der Schnur laufen kann


----------



## TheCarpboss (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

aso danke


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Du fixierst das Blei mittels Stopper und hast dadurch dann eine Festbleimontage. Eine Laufbleimontage wäre der ganze Krempel ohne Stopper und Wirbel, eben weil das Blei frei auf der Schnur laufen kann



STOP! Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil! |supergri

Ohne Wirbel? Das ist natürlich Käse! Ohne Stopper und Perle hab ich natürlich gemeint! Den Wirbel zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach kann man ruhig lassen


----------



## Allround98 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Wie fischt man mit Wurm am Haar??? hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Firehawk81 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Wurm in Schlaufen auf das Haar gezogen.


----------



## Lil Torres (9. September 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*



Allround98 schrieb:


> Wie fischt man mit Wurm am Haar??? hab ich noch nie gehört



beispielsweise so...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuJ5iV5DEj8


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. September 2011)

*AW: Fest-oder Laufbleimontage was is besser?*

Die Eingangsfrage vom TE ist meiner Meinung nach Banane, weil sie pauschal gestellt ist und damit pauschal beantwortet werden will, was aber nichts werden kann => es wäre an der Realität vorbei.
Jede dieser Montagen hat in der richtigen Situation angewandt ihre Berechtigung.
Mit 'ner Festbleimontage komme ich z.B. bei erfahrenen Karpfen nicht weit, die z.B. den Köder zunächst anschupsen und über den Grund schieben. Das Vieh (Karpfen) das sowas macht, weiß was gespielt wird und wenn er nach 15 cm Köder über den Grund schubsen(ja das gibt es) merkt, dass dann ein Widerstand kommt, dann lässt er den Köder links liegen, ohne ihn auch nur einmal eingesaugt zu haben.
Das nennt sich Intelligenz und ja das gibt es auch bei Karpfen mit erbsengroßem Gehirn, Unterwasservideos und die Praxis beweisen das, aller Wissenschaft zum Trotz, die daran noch Zweifel hegt.
Im Übrigen jene Wissenschaft, die locker hundert Jahre brauchte, um auf den Trichter zu kommen und zu beweisen, dass Keas, Beos und andere Vögel (ebenfalls mit Minihirn) vergleichsweise brutal intelligent sind.
Das hätte ich den Affen schon vor gut 20 Jahren erzählen und beweisen können, aber auf mich hört ja mangels gefälschtem Doktortitel keiner.


----------

